# JAK - Jackson Gold



## nizar (18 October 2006)

*Re: PMH - Pacmag Metals*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Sold full parcel at 8.3c
> 
> bought 1/2 parcel at 8.8c.
> Looking for spike tommorow.
> ...




nice one - did u ride JAK at all?


----------



## powerkoala (18 October 2006)

*Re: PMH - Pacmag Metals*

 want to get in (JAK) at 15c
watching and watching and shock when it goes to 22c...
what a rocket..


----------



## tech/a (18 October 2006)

*Re: PMH - Pacmag Metals*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> nice one - did u ride JAK at all?





No.


----------



## Chief Wigam (18 October 2006)

*Re: PMH - Pacmag Metals*

http://www.smh.com.au/news/Business...on-WA-discovery/2006/10/18/1160850981629.html


Article on JAK for those interested. I got in near the close for 21.5c today.


----------



## pharaoh (18 October 2006)

Hey chief

I got in at 14.5c today
Was going to sell at 17c but went to a meeting, decided to just see what happened.

Broke out the $12 wine when i got home.   

Think will open around 25c tomorrow and close at 33c, but then it could drop like a fly if traders run it the other way.

Basically, if grades are 4% and 7.7% or such, averaged, and it extends below the surface then we could have another mox or cdu on our hands.

I will hold and hope for $1.40 - that would just about pay my mortgage off, with a big tax debt!!!

Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## Sodapop (18 October 2006)

Careful - rock chips do not a deposit make... Looked at the ann. and thought it was interesting and nothing more... I'd be very careful on this - but yes if it is extensive (and underground at depth) it might be worth a quid... but i am afraid this will retrace after today (too many unknowns) - good luck and well done if you hold but (esp. at a decent profit) be careful!!!


----------



## pharaoh (18 October 2006)

Thanks sodapop, yes, will be watching very very closely tmrw.

A strong close tmrw may mean sentiment will carry it a long way further, hopefully till the co announces more results.


----------



## Chief Wigam (18 October 2006)

Looking forward to a big day tomorrow.

When are the next results due out?


----------



## pharaoh (18 October 2006)

Not too sure chief

May ring the company sec in the morning, see what info I can get
Anyone?


----------



## pharaoh (19 October 2006)

Well, not a great day today, the traders sold this off before the open and it had no chance

But - held out very well in the end, maybe a strong open tomorrow, now that money is out of aex maybe...

I really like the prospects of this - they have 2 other great things happening besides the CU high grade discovery which could go off at any time

Cheers.


----------



## Royce (19 October 2006)

pharaoh said:
			
		

> Hey chief
> 
> I got in at 14.5c today
> Was going to sell at 17c but went to a meeting, decided to just see what happened.
> ...




I think you've been drinking too much of that wine. 
$1.40.......... Dreaming


----------



## pharaoh (20 October 2006)

Hey royce

Ok, happy to admit maybe a bit premature
But, think if results are good, will be revalued around 25c or so and up to 80c next 6 months

They have a gold and a nickel op going which could come good any time
I rang the MD and had a good chat on thurs, good guy, very excited about the co

Cheers


----------



## Royce (20 October 2006)

Royce said:
			
		

> I think youv'e been drinking too much of that  wine
> $1.40.......... Dreaming




Pharoah probably was a tad too blunt with my remarks.......who knows the way mining stocks have been shooting up, $1.40 could be quite achievable.

Good luck ....hope you get to pay of your mortgage

Royce


----------



## Chief Wigam (21 October 2006)

Hey Pharoah, what did the MD say about upcoming drilling timing?


----------



## kevro (6 November 2006)

Announcement out on the JV with Gleneagle gold. They have grades ranging from 27 to 299grams per tonne AU. JAK have 20% in the deal>


----------



## greggy (6 November 2006)

kevro said:
			
		

> Announcement out on the JV with Gleneagle gold. They have grades ranging from 27 to 299grams per tonne AU. JAK have 20% in the deal>



Looks very interesting, but I still think *VMS* is the better bet in the short term.
As always, do your own research before buy/selling.


----------



## kevro (6 November 2006)

Likewise Greggy, holding both but 299 grams per tonne is hard to overlook even at 20%


----------



## kevro (6 November 2006)

Mind you they are only surface samples. What lies under the ground is anyones guess but it could be assumed that they won't have to drill / dig far.


----------



## greggy (6 November 2006)

kevro said:
			
		

> Mind you they are only surface samples. What lies under the ground is anyones guess but it could be assumed that they won't have to drill / dig far.



Hi Kevro,

This is very promising.
I hope you do well in this stock.  I've taken a large holding in *VMS* and don't want to put too much more in the market.


----------



## kevro (18 November 2006)

Jak after a month in no mans land drifting lower has suddenly taken off in the last few hour Friday. No announcement was made but there is a hint that it may be in relation to an annoucement made by VMS, just 4 km away. VMS has found similar gold / copper geology to what JAK recently found in exposed ridges. I wonder if there is a link or is there something else that is yet to be explained.

JAK was up from 16c to .19c in late trading, a gain of 18.75%


----------



## greggy (18 November 2006)

kevro said:
			
		

> Jak after a month in no mans land drifting lower has suddenly taken off in the last few hour Friday. No announcement was made but there is a hint that it may be in relation to an annoucement made by VMS, just 4 km away. VMS has found similar gold / copper geology to what JAK recently found in exposed ridges. I wonder if there is a link or is there something else that is yet to be explained.
> 
> JAK was up from 16c to .19c in late trading, a gain of 18.75%



As mentioned on the VMS forum,  JAK has indeed lots of potential and an exciting project only 35kms away from VMS's Paulsens South Project.  
As always, do your own research before buy/selling.


----------



## Chief Wigam (20 November 2006)

Hope tomorrow it doesn't do JAck.


----------



## kevro (20 November 2006)

Hi Chief,
              ist a bit strange what JAK did last Friday. A similar thing happenend last week I think on the Friday andthen when back to normal. Normal is not good. Hopefully this has more sunstance to it.


----------



## kevro (22 November 2006)

Hi, found this interesting post elsewhere re JAK and may explain some of the more recent attebtion.



For those that have an interest in the JAK Ashburton discovery, Athena Resources (AHN) has the ground immediately along strike to the East/South-East.

Athena lists today, only 25 million shares.

Its is backed by some players that are also behind Bannerman (BMN) and Trafford (TRF). 

I think JAK and AHN employ the same consultant geos re Ashburton. They will likely to a joint VTEM survey prior to Xmas.

angus


----------



## Wysiwyg (25 January 2007)

*Re: PMH - Pacmag Metals*



			
				Chief Wigam said:
			
		

> http://www.smh.com.au/news/Business...on-WA-discovery/2006/10/18/1160850981629.html
> 
> 
> Article on JAK for those interested. I got in near the close for 21.5c today.




Those results are filtering through now.I entered too.


----------



## kevro (5 April 2007)

JAK up 2c today and finished 1/2 cent off its high after 2pm. Been drilling for about a week now with interest growing and some bigger buyers joining in. Only 1c off its high from back in October meeting little resistance. Sellers are drying up. Drilling results should be interesting given the surface sampling in Oct last year.


----------



## kevro (5 April 2007)

PS JAK is now well cashed up after selling its Wallbrook gold tenement for $7 million about a month ago.


----------



## Ang (9 April 2007)

has anyone got this in their watch list at a break of 23 cents??
reg ang


----------



## Trader Paul (1 August 2007)

Hi folks,

JAK ... best cycles in August 2007, probably:

     16082007 ... 2 cycles - minor, but positive(?) news

3108-03092007 ... positive news expected here

  12-13092007 ... minor cycle here

  14-17092007 ... minor and positive light on JAK

     21092007 ... negative news expected

  27-28092007 ... minor cycle here     

 October 2007 ... negative overall

 November 2007 ... 15112007 ... positive & BIG news(???) 

 More later

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (12 November 2007)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> JAK ...
> 
> ...






Hi folks,

JAK ..... as per post above, we are expecting some BIG news(???)
over the next couple of days ..... 

happy days

 paul

P.S. ..... holding JAK



=====


----------



## Wysiwyg (13 November 2007)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> JAK ..... as per post above, we are expecting some BIG news(???)
> over the next couple of days .....
> ...




Interesting t.p. or t.p. 72? 
I was hoping they would remain `off radar` until they are closer to the U results or the green field gold find update.


----------



## explod (3 December 2007)

Wysiwyg said:


> Interesting t.p. or t.p. 72?
> I was hoping they would remain `off radar` until they are closer to the U results or the green field gold find update.




Bit hard to keep them off the radar when now they are a potential breakout candidate.  David Hazelhurst gave them a big plug in last weeks Bulletin also. But I will keep it to here till there is some more volume.


----------

